Ask HN: Do you get video games 'stuck' in you head?  (see them when close eyes) - danschumann
======
scottie_m
I used to, but I’ve since played so many games that I tend to get pastiches of
them stuck. In particular my dreams almost always have game-like elements and
mechanics in them, which can be fun, or a bit exhausting depending on the
scope. Inventory management in a dream is inevitably a very confusing and
frustrating experience, since everything changes when you stop paying direct
attention to it.

------
thicknavyrain
What you're referring to is called "The Tetris Effect" and it seems to be a
widely recognised phenomenon:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect)

------
krapp
I used to try using this as a way to design games as I try to sleep by
'playing' them in my head, since the game you see in your mind's eye is rarely
exactly the game in reality, or at least, not in mine.

It hasn't exactly worked out, though. Mostly because I stuck at the part where
I have to actually _make_ the thing.

------
danschumann
What do you suppose this effect is?

I suppose the brain has been wired to process the games rule system ( and/or
physics ), so then your brain still has this primed.. Thoughts?

------
chipperyman573
This used to happen to me a lot when I played video games (Halo 3). Mostly
just the HUD, not really any details about the game itself.

